# Confused.....



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2010)

Why has my 'Tiger I....' thread in Modeling been closed???


----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2010)

It's still there old boy, but I noticed there is no 'reply' box available to continue posting in the thread. Strange.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2010)

Yep..it's really odd. I haven't closed it though. I'll ask about it other Mods here. I'm going to open it again. Wait, please.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2010)

Done...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2010)

That's ok Wojtek, no stress, I was just taken by surprise that it had been 'closed'......thanks!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2010)

Me too.


----------



## A4K (Nov 3, 2010)

(Damn, another cunning plan foiled again..!   ...)


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah, bloody Tiger I again.....



.... not even a Stug III of Wiking....


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2010)

Stug III sounds interesting. Maybe... you could start that build Paul?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 3, 2010)

They did it probably because they knew Jan might build it to look something like this:
(is that a HEMI under that armor plating?)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2010)

LMAO


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice Dave, I always liked Ed "Big Daddy" Roth's material.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2010)

Something missing though .... ah, I know, the Guinness barrel !!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2010)

No, no, no...it was a tank of T-stoff.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2010)

....and now, my 11-11-11 thread is gone....is it that because it's now the day after?  Smelling a conspiracy here!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2010)

Where the thread was posted?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2010)

Off Topic section....it's alright Wojtek my dear friend, just wondering......


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2010)

I see.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 11, 2010)

Seems to have been merged with the other 'Veteran's Day' thread old chap.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2010)

Riiiiight......


----------

